# NAB 2020 in Las Vegas this April has been cancelled



## Canon Rumors Guy (Mar 11, 2020)

> *From NAB:*
> As you know, we have been carefully monitoring coronavirus developments both domestically and globally over the past few weeks.
> *In the interest of addressing the health and safety concerns of our stakeholders and in consultation with partners throughout the media and entertainment industry, we have decided not to move forward with NAB Show in April. We are currently considering a number of potential alternatives to create the best possible experience for our community. *
> This was not an easy decision. Fortunately, we did not have to make this decision alone and are grateful to our NAB Show community for engaging with us as we grappled with the rapidly-evolving situation. This Show is as much yours as it is ours, and it is important to us that we move forward together.
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## joestopper (Mar 11, 2020)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> Continue reading...



It is probably now safe to assume that all of the photography shows scheduled for first half of the year, are going to canceled ...

Maybe this entire situation is changing the way shows will be conducted in future: Could be a shift to ONLINE-ONLY SHOWS.


----------



## GoldWing (Mar 12, 2020)

For those of us who work for and in the TV industry as still photographers this is a big deal. So many deals are done at the show. I hope this helps on a national level to make everyone safe and this *passes*.


----------



## ordinaryfilmmaker (Mar 12, 2020)

joestopper said:


> It is probably now safe to assume that all of the photography shows scheduled for first half of the year, are going to canceled ...
> 
> Maybe this entire situation is changing the way shows will be conducted in future: Could be a shift to ONLINE-ONLY SHOWS.



Agreed. I don't see any trade shows or conferences going on while the virus is a concern.


----------



## Ruiloba (Mar 13, 2020)

And the olimpic games...


----------

